# Getting to 3 bolt exhaust flange



## drivfour (Jul 19, 2010)

I have an exhaust leak at the 3 bolt exhaust gasket - front cat to header. how is it possible to gain access without major component removals-ie subframe- any help appreciated 
Thanks JD


----------



## O_o (Nov 12, 2009)

Front cat? Header? What car is this? Do you mean where the exhaust manifold connects to the downpipe?


----------



## drivfour (Jul 19, 2010)

2003 passat V6 4motion-- left front cat to header- 3 bolt flange is above subframe but just under the firewall


----------



## Slimjimmn (Apr 8, 2006)

the upper 13mm nut is accessible by the top of the engine looking down (remove side engine cover and vacuum hose to combi valve)

the other ones are accessible by removing the driver side axle heat shield (6mm allen bolts) and a long 24" 3/8" extension with a 13mm chrome swivel socket all fed through the bottom of the car by the flex pipe up to the flange nuts.

Sounds complicated but if you can figure that out then your good to go.


----------

